# M3 Pics from 2003 NAIAS



## tyler2you (Aug 12, 2002)

Found these on Imagestation

http://forums.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46m3/forum.php?postid=861914&page=1


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Nice bling bling tail lights.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Convertibles don't come with the lip spoiler???


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

tgravo2 said:


> *Convertibles don't come with the lip spoiler??? *


They do, but like the coupe it is a deleteable feature. The rear of the Cab looks kinda busy with it anyways, what with the 3rd brake light and pouted roundel.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *They do, but like the coupe it is a deleteable feature. The rear of the Cab looks kinda busy with it anyways, what with the 3rd brake light and pouted roundel. *


no, they don't


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *no, they don't *


Just checked, you're right. Probably for the same reasons I stated, it looks too busy as is.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *Just checked, you're right. Probably for the same reasons I stated, it looks too busy as is. *


no need to double check


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

Those tail lights suck. So "keeping up with the Joneses."
:thumbdwn:


----------



## jeffnnj (Feb 6, 2003)

Mystikal said:


> *They do, but like the coupe it is a deleteable feature. The rear of the Cab looks kinda busy with it anyways, what with the 3rd brake light and pouted roundel. *


It's odd because BMW does not specify the part number for the cabrio rear lip spoiler. I had to take the two the dealer had and see which fit better on my car. If I am not mistaken the one that I bought was meant to go on an E46 sedan.


----------

